# Flowerhorn



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

Would it be a bad idea to add a flowerhorn to a tank of africans? 
I have my base of fish that I want now i am just trying to add rare and cool fish to really make my tank look better...its a 125 gal so i want a few fish that are gonna get big and also looking to add a frontosa


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

I am interested in the answers on this to.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It would depend on what africans.


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

Lake Malawi. Is that what you mean?


----------



## bluenosebully (Jan 23, 2011)

Idk much about the flowerhorn but the frontosa probaly wouldn't work they're very docile, and slow eaters, the faster fish that swims like crazy would just stress them out. I was wanton.g to put fronts in a community tank and that's what the pet store told me.


----------

